# Related to a Preying Mantis



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Could be a praying mantis, they are not always green. Another suggestion, could be a long stick insect, sometimes they get confused with praying mantis.


Yes, post a picture when you can so we have a better idea of what it looks like. Florida has some very interesting bugs/insects.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Chinese mantis?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Googled "Chinese mantis" and sure seems to fit your description.

Bud


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@ChuckTin, got a picture?


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Here's a picture. I must have stepped on it on my way out to get the paper in the AM.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

ChuckTin said:


> Here's a picture. I must have stepped on it on my way out to get the paper in the AM.


That is related to a praying mantis, but it's called a "walking stick" which, unlike PMs is a vegetarian and not a predator.

Some of those get really big, like a foot or more long. They don't really hurt anything, except eat a few leaves.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Here's another.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

Huh! And I thought a walking stick was a little fella!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Doesn't look like any walking stick i've ever seen. Body way too plump.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

They are really cool!

If you see one on a branch, they align themselves so their shadows don't give them away.

And, the real killer is that they sway in the wind with the tree to be even harder to spot.

Not killers, but hiders par excellence.


----------

